# Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen



## Clovere (25. Sep. 2009)

mal Fotos, warum sich der Teichbau auch verzögerte


----------



## Inken (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

  Elmar....

Ich weiß nicht wie, aber so hatte ich es mir nicht vorgestellt... :? Und da könnt ihr nachts noch ruhig schlafen? Irgendwie doch gräsig...



Aber das Gebiss... tiptop!


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

Hallo Elmar,

ist das schon ein älteres Modell,
oder eher eine Aktenzeichen XY
Sache ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Clovere (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*



Inken schrieb:


> Elmar....
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie, aber so hatte ich es mir nicht vorgestellt... :? Und da könnt ihr nachts noch ruhig schlafen? Irgendwie doch gräsig...
> 
> ...



moin Inken 
 warum nicht ruhig schlafen? Sie halten doch schon sooooo lange Ruhe. Und das Gebiß ist so, weil sie wohl erst 20 war.

@ CoolNiro

ist ein älters Model.... Baujahr 600 *g*


----------



## ouzo (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

Ach du scheibenkleister Elmar 

Während unserer Buddelarbeiten haben wir auch immer zu hören bekommen
"hoffentlich findet ihr keine Knochen !"

Baustopp wegen eines Dinoskelett hätte uns noch gefehlt.


----------



## Clovere (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

wenns einen erwischt und mann ehrlich ist, ihr zwei

kann man bei euch dinos finden? dann würde ja richtig und alles ausgebuddelt und man weiss dann nie wie gross die Fundstelle ist. bei mir verschiebt sich die Grube höchstens um eine halbe Körperlänge in ihren Ausmaßen.


----------



## bodo61 (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

Hi, ist ja voll krass. Vielleicht ein Verwandter von Özzi????

Wenn das der Eduard Zimmermann noch mitkriegen könnte.:help


----------



## Christine (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

Hallo Elmar,

für Deinen Teichbau sicher ärgerlich, aber ich fände das spannend


----------



## JoergK (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

also ich find's auch stark! 

findet man ja nicht alle Tage.

Stellt euch mal vor, da drüber jetzt sauber Teichfolie gelegt...

DIE Silhouette am Teichgrund hat nicht jeder...

Geisterweiher im Saarland  


Ciao Elmar, bis morgen!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## orgella (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

*Schock* Und wie geht es jetzt weiter?

Was macht man mit so einem Fund? Polizei anrufen?


Ist das ein ganz altes Modell, oder ein aktuelleres.....? 

Und die Knochen lagen da so wie Du sie gefunden hast? Nicht böse sein, wenn die Fragen ein wenig blöd sind, aber mit Knochenfunden habe ich keine Erfahrung


----------



## Eugen (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

@allegro

Die Gebeine wurden doch schon längst umgebettet.
Das Loch läßt Elmar allerdings offen.
Wer weiß, vielleicht wirds noch gebraucht 

@Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

Oh Mann Elmar!
Da haste ja morgen was zu erzählen! Das ist wirklich Pech für Dich!


----------



## Nordhesse_Lukas (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

Ned von schlechten Eltern... erlebt man echt nicht oft


----------



## Clovere (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*



orgella schrieb:


> *Schock* Und wie geht es jetzt weiter?
> 
> Was macht man mit so einem Fund? Polizei anrufen?
> 
> ...



da seit 20 Jahren bekannt ist, dass ein Gräberfeld im Garten ist, muss ich jede Aktion vorher beim Bodendenkmalamt anmelden. Sie erscheinen dann, wenn der Humus runter ist und kontrollieren die Oberfläche des freigelegten Boden. Man sieht dann schon das Grab. Es wird dann eine Rettungsgrabung durch Archäologen gemacht.


----------



## dersil (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

Hallo Elmar

in Deinem Benutzerbild glaube ich den Manavgat-Wasserfall zu erkennen
ist das richtig?

die 20jährige Tote kenne ich nicht   


Gruß
Silvio


----------



## Testpilot (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

Das ist Krass OBER KRASS

Unser Teich liegt keine 10 Meter von den ersten Grabstellen entfernt da unser Grundstück direkt an einen alten Dorffriedhoft anschließt.
Bei so einem Fund hätte ich keine Leiter mehr gebraucht um aus dem 2 Meter tiefen Loch herauszukommen, dass wäre ein Satz gewesen :shock

Absolut schaurig :beeten

Aber wieso hast du ein Gräberfeld im Garten????
Ich kenne zwar Leute deren Garten tot langweilig aussieht aber das halte ich echt für übertrieben :smoki


----------



## Clovere (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*



dersil schrieb:


> Hallo Elmar
> 
> in Deinem Benutzerbild glaube ich den Manavgat-Wasserfall zu erkennen
> ist das richtig?
> ...



Moin Silivio

Manavdat ist richtig  
und die Tote kenn ich auch nicht. Meine Vorfahren sind vor 80 Jahren erst in den Ort gezogen. Zudem war der Ort zur Pestzeit total ausgestorben *ggg*



Testpilot schrieb:


> Das ist Krass OBER KRASS
> 
> Unser Teich liegt keine 10 Meter von den ersten Grabstellen entfernt da unser Grundstück direkt an einen alten Dorffriedhoft anschließt.
> Bei so einem Fund hätte ich keine Leiter mehr gebraucht um aus dem 2 Meter tiefen Loch herauszukommen, dass wäre ein Satz gewesen :shock
> ...



Das Gräberfeld gehört zu einer Ansiedlung, die man bergab zum Bach hin in südlicher Richtung vermutet.
Aber schaurig findet es bei uns im Haus niemand mehr... eher Ehrfurcht.


----------



## dersil (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

Bei uns würde Moin glaube ich
Tach auch heißen

Elmar - wann kann es denne nun losgehen - ist das entschieden?

 oder hab ich was überlesen 

liebGruß
Silvio


----------



## Clovere (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*



dersil schrieb:


> Bei uns würde Moin glaube ich
> Tach auch heißen
> 
> Elmar - wann kann es denne nun losgehen - ist das entschieden?
> ...



ja.... und wie


----------



## dersil (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

Hallo Elmar

dieser Thread hat doch nur zwei Seiten

wo soll sich da der Entscheid verstecken

Silvio


----------



## Clovere (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*



dersil schrieb:


> Hallo Elmar
> 
> dieser Thread hat doch nur zwei Seiten
> 
> ...



sorry Silvio

dass die Archäologen abgerückt sind, wurde in meinem Teichbau-Thread geschrieben. Das hier sollten nur mal Fotos davon sein.


----------



## Dodi (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

Hallo Silvio,

wg. Elmars Teichbauthema guckst Du hier. 

Hallo Elmar,

mir wäre auch ein wenig gruselig zumute, ein Grabfeld im Garten zu haben...


----------



## Clovere (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Bauverzögerung_eine der Ursachen*

Nabend Dodi 

ist kein Problem und kann gut damit leben. Ist ja seit über 20 Jahrenbekannt.


----------

